
DIY Arduino Water Meter - nreece
http://labs.teague.com/?p=722
======
stcredzero
I wonder if there's a similar, cheap way to measure air quality? I live in
Houston, where air quality is highly dependent on the movement of air with the
tides. When the ocean air mass moves ashore, air quality improves, and when
air is pulled from the land over the ocean, air quality tends to decrease. I'd
like to build a ventilation system that maximizes air intake when the air
quality is good. I wouldn't have to measure all pollutants. One or two would
probably suffice. (NOX)?

~~~
jrockway
You can detect particulate matter pretty easily:
[http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_i...](http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=9689)

I have also seen "odor sensors" on air filters. But your best bet is probably
to suck air into your house through a good filter, like: <http://www.air-n-
water.com/product/healthproplus.html> (which has a duct kit so you can put
your intake outside). Then the air you are breathing is always clean.

~~~
stcredzero
This only helps with particulates down to a certain size. Ozone and Nitrous
Oxide have been implicated in increased mortality from heart disease.

------
wglb
Good article; I want to try this, and I would like to do it for the whole
house as well.

(To avoid your readers reaching for the readability button, consider using
something other than tiny white letters on light grey background.)

~~~
ebtalley
I thought about this as well but I was thinking about tapping into the
mainline to the house as well. Any ideas about the feasibility of measuring at
that point? (Would be helpful for catching slow leaks, garden applications
etc.)

